# big boned?/Ancestry?



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

So I have been noticing lately that Apollo is much thicker than my other dogs. at first I thought he was just fat. I actually even took to calling him fat boy. But yesterday I was checking him out and I can feel his ribs the same as Rosko and Athena. He is just a lot thicker dog. He seems to have a different look facially, and fur than the others. Not being a GSD expert by any means What do you guys think of him. His pedigree does have czech republic, slovak republic, and germany along with other unspecified ancestry. Where Athena's just has german. does this mean anything as far as how he may look or traits from different countries. Neither pedigrees are what I would call impressive as far as SCH, IPO ,etc... I'll try and post a couple of pics that show what I am talking about.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

He looks like a working line dog that can also be a good family dog. He will definitely be bigger than your other GSD.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

A few more. I'll try and get better ones this afternoon.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Julian G said:


> He looks like a working line dog that can also be a good family dog. He will definitely be bigger than your other GSD.


Took Apollo to get his final vaccines this afternoon and the vets all agreed that he would be the biggest of the three dogs.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

looking at his body condition, he looks chunky to me.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

*W*



Dainerra said:


> looking at his body condition, he looks chunky to me.


That's what I was starting to think. But he isn't chunky at all. I asked the vet today what he thought and he told me not to change one thing about what's happening with Apollo. Said he's perfect. I was gonna research Czech and Slovakian lines here in a little bit.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

maybe post their pedigrees and let folks give you some better insight that way.

you mentioned Athena being all german lines but are you certain that it's all working lines? her coat and general expression (head, ear set, etc) look as if she could have some WGSL in her ancestry.

apollo looks more typical of the working lines I see and although I know he's younger, he also appears a bit slower to mature than Athena.

I think he looks fine... being a larger boned dog his weight and thickness look balanced and supported. that said, if he were 2-3lbs lighter I wouldn't mind that either. from pics at least.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry when I said just German for Athena I meant specified. There are a lot where nothing is specified. On both pedigrees. I'll post a link tomorrow.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> That's what I was starting to think. But he isn't chunky at all. I asked the vet today what he thought and he told me not to change one thing about what's happening with Apollo. Said he's perfect. I was gonna research Czech and Slovakian lines here in a little bit.


He is not chunky, he's a normal pup. When I had puppies, one week they would look fat, the next week they looked skinny. While their growing they go through many growth spurts. I can usually predict another growth spurt coming on when the pup would poop less for a week or two, it's not scientific but I have been pretty spot on with this hypothesis.


----------



## TiaMarie (Aug 7, 2016)

Julian G said:


> He is not chunky, he's a normal pup. When I had puppies, one week they would look fat, the next week they looked skinny. While their growing they go through many growth spurts. I can usually predict another growth spurt coming on when the pup would poop less for a week or two, it's not scientific but I have been pretty spot on with this hypothesis.


Yes, my pup tends to do the same, he's as I call it "bulked up" a bit this week and has been pooping 1/2 the amount, by next week he will likely be his skinny but slightly bigger self again. Oaks is also from a working line and he looks similar in bone structure, I mean this dog is all paw and jaw. I can't wait for the rest of him to catch up. :grin2:


----------

